# NEW TOY



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

The new addtion to the family! What yall think?


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

when you got that?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like a nice blank canvas!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

bruteforce10 said:


> when you got that?


 
jesse last night i did. 2011 buddt. Making an axle paddle at work right now and im also racking the rad and snorking it. Looking for some laws bro


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

polaris425 said:


> looks like a nice blank canvas!


lol i know huh p its bone stock. Has 48 miles on it and 22 hrs. Things still brand new!


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Sweet. You should put dual paddles like mine and take the rear brake off.....I was amazed at what i was going through this weekend. I broke my 4x4 right when i got to sabine and i rode the whole weekend in 2x4.....and i dont go around holes lol


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

im thinking bout duals. send me a pic of urs so i can see how its done and how the break was deleted bro


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Pics sent


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

the outter brake hub is turned down in a lathe drew. thats to keep the bearing and seal all together


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

i can do that at work.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

also ma 500 rear ends diffrent then the 420


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

yea i would think its the same principle tho


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

ima call dusty and ask him first.


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Or just bring it to him it don't cost much to have it done and know its done right and in a proven way 


I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

interested in some 29.5 skinnys on ss312s? im not selling right this second but will be in the next few months. im about to go to 31 wides


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

^^send me some pics 337-342-3445 also how much?


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

$650 for wheels and tires. wheels are like new with one small stratch on the r/f that my brother caused and around 85% ish on tires, maybe more. and ill meet ya in BR. ill send some detailed pics to ya tonight, aint the type of guy to hide flaws ya know? But if your interested in em we will take it in to pms where we can discuss it more


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

ight im interested ima send u a pm


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

begining day 1 i owned it and week 2 the works of what i done


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

in the truck. love ma new bike very impressed with it. only thing the power is no wheres near my king! had to do the last pic someone idk took a pic of my truck oneday when i was on ma way to lunch from work. lol


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Where them axle paddles at?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

ant did them yet. thats comming ma brother. i needa put ma lift on it to!


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Lookin good! I'm jealous of that truck too.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

^ thanks, about to give that one to the wife and get me my cummings that i want


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

can i ask why you went with mudzillas, i havent seen them on a bike in awhile......bike looks good


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

WENT WITH THEM CUZ I PAID 300 FOR TIRES AND 375 FOR THE BRAND NEW RIMS. COULDNT PASS UP THE DEAL. i DO PLAN ON PUTTING 29.5 OL2S ONCE I GET THE GEAR REDUCTION DONE, BUT THIS BIKE IS MANLEY FOR THE OLD LADY TO RIDE WHEN WE GO RIDING AND TO CARRY THE RADIO AND ICE CHEST SO I CAN RIDE MY BIG BIKE BYMASELF LOL


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

You need dat paddel




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Need both after seeing how well urs did today at Mulletville!!!!


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

Don't mean to jack ya thread bud.....maybe a stupid question but where can I find info, pics on axle or dual axle paddles......I'm very interested in them for my foreman 5......maybe a how to or somethin....thanks guys.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

^^tbh bud we have a guy down here by the name of dusty neuville that does the axle paddles for us and the rear break delete. he builds lifts for bikes to, He build Brutelaw29.5 rancher 350 if u see it in his avatar.


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

I saw some on Google that go on between the wheel and the hub....they look pretty good and removable if need be. Are they worth it......seem like a lot a bikes have'm. Yall give me some pros n cons for my 500...


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Only con I've found is on deep rutted trails that are easily passable the paddles contact the rut causing a rough ride and slows things down big time BUT in the deep stuff with a lil substance in the center they will pull you out no question asked 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

They are worth it, brutelaw29.5 is my buddy and he has them on his yellow rancher. Ma brother in law has them to and I will be putting dules on ma bike. Bolt on I'm not to found of cuz u have to chane wheel studds and it puts wheel studds in binds and breaks them. We do weld on. Works great in ruts where there is a center rut to grab. But like mike said it makes for a rough ride cuz he bounces ALOT when they grab 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Yea i have the same paddles as mike and them things will beat you around but definately worth it.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

well the 500 went under the knife. here ya go jessie work in prigress will have pics of finished product!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

start


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Lol bout time. Dusty was calling me friday for measurments of my paddles so i knew he had something going on.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yup was ma brother in laws bike he did his 420 just got it back. Waiting on mine


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------

